# Vznikala tajně



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
I have a big question,in the below sentence:
*
Vznikala *tajně, za stálého rizika, že bude zničena dříve, než se dostane čtenářům do rukou. Kniha však byla dopsána díky neohrožené pomoci dozorce Kolínského, který Fučíkovi přinášel do cely papír a tužku a popsané lístky rukopisu po částech odnášel z vězení...

In this sentence, what is the subject for "*Vznikala*"? Shouldn't it be "Vznikalo" if this is an impersonal sentence?....

Thanks!

Odriski


----------



## Apollodoros

Hi Odriski,

Seeing the following sentence, I am guessing that the subject is 'kniha'. It would be more appropriate to post the previous sentence in order to see it in the context.

The subject is 'tacit' in the first sentence (zamlčený podmět) - ie. it is not an impersonal sentence - as the subject can be implied from the context without any doubt. I am also guessing that there is a previous sentence with the book 'kniha' as a subject or at least a reference to it.

Another more simple example for a tacit subject could be:

_Kniha byla úplně nová. (*Ona/kniha*) Vyšla v roce 2014._
It is also a matter of style, expressing subject in the above sentence (either ona or kniha) would be seen as clumsy and stylistically incorrect.

the same in English:

_The book was completely new. *It* was published in the year 2014._ 
The difference here is that English verbs always require the subject to be expressed.


----------



## Odriski

Apollodoros said:


> Hi Odriski,
> 
> Seeing the following sentence, I am guessing that the subject is 'kniha'. It would be more appropriate to post the previous sentence in order to see it in the context.
> 
> The subject is 'tacit' in the first sentence (zamlčený podmět) - ie. it is not an impersonal sentence - as the subject can be implied from the context without any doubt. I am also guessing that there is a previous sentence with the book 'kniha' as a subject or at least a reference to it.
> 
> Another more simple example for a tacit subject could be:
> 
> _Kniha byla úplně nová. (*Ona/kniha*) Vyšla v roce 2014._
> It is also a matter of style, expressing subject in the above sentence (either ona or kniha) would be seen as clumsy and stylistically incorrect.
> 
> the same in English:
> 
> _The book was completely new. *It* was published in the year 2014._
> The difference here is that English verbs always require the subject to be expressed.


Great! Just now I've got contact with my Czech teacher, and confirmed, yes, it should be "Kniha", thanks.


----------



## bibax

Another possibility is "reportáž (psaná na oprátce)", also a feminine noun.


----------

